# Dryer



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That would be nice. I use my own hair dryer on Billy and I cannot get him blown straight to save my soul!_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _That would be nice. I use my own hair dryer on Billy and I cannot get him blown straight to save my soul!_


Yes I knoW lol We use our own and since Enzo's hair is becoming adult hair we need a real dog dryer.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I just bought a Blue Force from Pet Edge (the little one) & I love it! I still use my hand dryer to get the ears and topknot really straight but it gets the job done!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Yes I knoW lol We use our own and since Enzo's hair is becoming adult hair we need a real dog dryer.


_LOL so is Billy's!! His is nearly impossible to uncurl now and I have stopped clipping because I don't know where to clip. I really need to fix this problem. I'm going to have a look at what Purple Poodle bought. At this point I feel like I need to put him in a wind tunnel with gale force winds. :rofl:_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Purple poodle, I looked at that product. Do you think it will straighten an tight, curly coat? does your dog have a coat like that or does it have one of the softer ones that blows out easier? _


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

You should be able to get a Metro Force dryer for like $50-$70 and I’d recommend an Edemco stand dryer for finishing. The Edemco last FOREVER (my mom’s has got to be 35-40 years old & never broken)


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Well my guys are not for show so I just bought a shop vac that has a blower as well and use that. Everybody knows not to touch it for vacuuming


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KamelotMom said:


> You should be able to get a Metro Force dryer for like $50-$70 and I’d recommend an Edemco stand dryer for finishing. The Edemco last FOREVER (my mom’s has got to be 35-40 years old & never broken)




I have read many groomers did not like the metro force dryers even my sister dislikes them. Do they have better models ? on pet edge I see a few 
http://www.petedge.com/Metro-Air-Fo...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263

http://www.petedge.com/Air-Force-Co...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263

I saw this one also before I posted thread but could not find feed back on this dryer on groomer talk 
http://www.petedge.com/B-Air-Bear-P...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Purple poodle, I looked at that product. Do you think it will straighten an tight, curly coat? does your dog have a coat like that or does it have one of the softer ones that blows out easier? _


Yes I would like to know also


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Tuesday's coat is a pain in the ass to dry! She still has a touch of puppy coat left.

This picture she is dried with a hand dryer.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Yes I would like to know also





KamelotMom said:


> You should be able to get a Metro Force dryer for like $50-$70 and I’d recommend an Edemco stand dryer for finishing. The Edemco last FOREVER (my mom’s has got to be 35-40 years old & never broken)


The edemco is the stnad dryer I have and it works GREAT! I have the B-air force dryer as well , and I love that one as well it also has 2 settings and works well on both long and short coats. I agree the Edemco is a steal, it is like $200 at petedge I think.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> The edemco is the stnad dryer I have and it works GREAT! I have the B-air force dryer as well , and I love that one as well it also has 2 settings and works well on both long and short coats. I agree the Edemco is a steal, it is like $200 at petedge I think.


My sister wants a a regular dryer first, I asked her about the stand ons but we don't have a big work space like others may have.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Dont do what I did Roxy!!!! I have the Metro Forced air dryer ($90.00 one)and its not enough for a adult coat. I can get by with Sting for now but it sucks badly on Eli. 

The only dryer's in that range worth getting are the Metro forced air commander's or blaster. The commander will be the best for the price your staying in. Ive also heard good things about the Double K Challenge air dryers. When you move up though, only settle for the Edemco or Romani. Im in process of getting a Edemco very soon. 

Dont waste your money like I did !!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I can ask my friend Amber, she is a groomer what she thinks. I have only had the B-Air force dryer for the small one. The Edemco though does not take up a whole lot of space as it is on a tripod base and can be made more compact It may work in your space, It can be dropped to be shorter and the tripod legs fit right under a grooming table. I will ask Amber what ones she would think and let you know! Also the Edemco has a heat setting you can have it on or off, so if you are not stepping into the ring, you can use the heat from the motor to dry and then only use the heat for ringside that way it won't dry out the coat real bad. Regular human dryers I heard will dry out the coat and cause it to break easier, do you find that to be true?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> I can ask my friend Amber, she is a groomer what she thinks. I have only had the B-Air force dryer for the small one. The Edemco though does not take up a whole lot of space as it is on a tripod base and can be made more compact It may work in your space, It can be dropped to be shorter and the tripod legs fit right under a grooming table. I will ask Amber what ones she would think and let you know! Also the Edemco has a heat setting you can have it on or off, so if you are not stepping into the ring, you can use the heat from the motor to dry and then only use the heat for ringside that way it won't dry out the coat real bad. Regular human dryers I heard will dry out the coat and cause it to break easier, do you find that to be true?


I find human dryers dont work well on Poodles in my opinion. I have a good human dryer and it will not straighten my adult Poodle's coat like it should for show. For showing, its the edemco and romani that have been recommended by many now.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I have the edemco stand dryer myself and LOVE it, I would recommend to anyone, but for space since she said it is a small space, I was going to ask if there were any others out there that were smaller that would still meet her needs as a stand dryer. DO you know of any, or does the edemco have one? I have the B-Air for mine, but I have toys, so as far as blowing out and adult standard, the edemco that I have is the only dryer I know for sure works for ALL varieties and ages.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The k9 series dryers are amazing. I bought a K9 III just for me to use at the grooming shop because the bathers were ruining our good equipment so I bought my own and I keep it locked up because it was expensive (350 on ebay)

I'm not sure how much the smaller ones are the K9 II and K9 mini, but shop around.

With dryers it's definitely true you get what you pay for. I think the metro for a cheap dryer works great FOR THAT PRICE. I wouldn't want to use it on a Standard Poodle in full coat but you get what you pay for. I would really suggest saving up the money for the k9 III, you will not regret it!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Dont do what I did Roxy!!!! I have the Metro Forced air dryer ($90.00 one)and its not enough for a adult coat. I can get by with Sting for now but it sucks badly on Eli.
> 
> The only dryer's in that range worth getting are the Metro forced air commander's or blaster. The commander will be the best for the price your staying in. Ive also heard good things about the Double K Challenge air dryers. When you move up though, only settle for the Edemco or Romani. Im in process of getting a Edemco very soon.
> 
> Dont waste your money like I did !!!


Yeah I already heard the bad news about that dryer my sister hates it I am looking at the better models like the blaster and commander. 

I will probably get the blaster is has more power than the other in my price range


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

I have the Commander and use is on Savanna who is in a show coat and Vegas who has very thick coat. It works good , I've had it a while no probs, but I want to try a different one once we move.


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

I have the Commander and use it on Savanna who is in a show coat and Vegas who has very thick coat. It works good , I've had it a while no probs, but I want to try a different one once we move.


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

OOOPS didn't mean to post that twice.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy I have the commander. The price went up since I bought mine. I also have the edemco 4 leg stand dryer. Oh & btw my girls have to share their equipment. I use their force dryer on my hair (takes me 3 min to dry) & their dremel when I do my nails. Hey it's only fair. I'm the one spending the money & the girls need to learn how to share! ROFL


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

You have nails long enough to use a dremel on them! Now I am totally envious of you!!!! My nails are so bad they are nubs like I chew them LOL even though I don't!


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL P4P When they start to break I put the "cheater" stuff on & the dremel works wonderfully making them smooth. I also do my own. I'd rather spend the money on my girls & diy my nails sure does help.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

ROFLMAO!!!! OOOOOOO OK, still, those even seem to break on me LOL!!!!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ive given up the nails and regular hair coloring's to make up for my Poodle supplies. Sometimes Im slum'n it for the Poodles. Half the time, they look better then I do. lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Ive given up the nails and regular hair coloring's to make up for my Poodle supplies. Sometimes Im slum'n it for the Poodles. Half the time, they look better then I do. lol


I just spent a load of $$ on my own hair. My hair comes first lol I don't even want to say how much lol. 

Anyways I think I will get that blow dryer sooner than expected. My sister will start her new grooming job at ***** and pooch May 15 WOO WHOOO so she can probably get discounts on Isles of dog products


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

That is great news Roxy!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a Petedge magazine and noticed they have two blue dryers like PP mention one is 189.99 and I looked at the specs and compared it with the metro brand blaster and the petedge on seems better. I will probably get that one now .

PP I am not sure if that smaller one is the one you bought ? I just saw that they have two models a 1.8 and a 4.0 HP


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> I have a Petedge magazine and noticed they have two blue dryers like PP mention one is 189.99 and I looked at the specs and compared it with the metro brand blaster and the petedge on seems better. I will probably get that one now .
> 
> PP I am not sure if that smaller one is the one you bought ? I just saw that they have two models a 1.8 and a 4.0 HP


I got the small one. I groom a lot of small dogs and the big one would blow them off the table! As it is when on high with the narrow attachment I have to watch and keep a hand on them as I'm drying or they start scooting LOL


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> I got the small one. I groom a lot of small dogs and the big one would blow them off the table! As it is when on high with the narrow attachment I have to watch and keep a hand on them as I'm drying or they start scooting LOL


Awesome lol Thanks for that info I will probably get the 4.0 version !


----------

